# Pets comparable to rats



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

Can anyone think of any pets comparable to rats in terms of care? I love rats, but my rats sickness flare ups cause me so much anxiety. Maybe a pet that's more hardy? I'm not sure many animals can have the same place in my heart that rats do, but I am not sure if I can deal with how sensitive rats are to illness. I find rats easy to care for, are there any fluffy pets that are similarly simple to raise?


----------



## Endlessmtn (Apr 18, 2017)

I really can't compare another small pet to a rat in terms of intelligence, affection, ease of care & general joy I get in return, to be completely honest. As far as illness flareups, that can be far more prevalent in pet store and poorly bred rats than a rat from a long time, responsible breeder who has put extensive effort into eliminating various health issue from their lines. Perhaps the next time you seek out a rat, if you decide to get another, look into various professional breeding programs that may be in your area. You may have to look in a neighboring state.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

In terms of rodents, I have not heard of any that are comparable to rats. Most do not like being cuddled let alone interacting with their owners. 

I know this is obvious but a cat would be the closest pet.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats tough.

All the animals that match rats in intelligence and affection are large and high maintenance 

And all the animals that match rats in maintainence and care are no where near as affectionate as rats.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Look into cats, small dogs, sugar gliders, ferrets, degus, skunks... (depends on what rat qualities you're searching for, obviously)

Rats of course are one of a kind.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, it's hard to compare any other small animal to rats, but you might like a pair of rabbits. They do have a longer lifespan and can be affectionate. I'd recommend the smaller, compact varieties- I've found mini lops to be very good natured. I would definitely look for a reputable breeder who focuses on health and temperament- just like with rats, this make a big difference. Of course, rabbits have their own specific requirements- a lot of research will be required to see if they are the right match for you. You will find a lot of information on the rabbit forums. Good luck!


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Nothing really compares to rats, but... Perhaps consider cats as they can be really affectionate and actually quite low maintenance? Otherwise, maybe small dogs, degus or ferrets?


----------



## Kira united rats (May 25, 2017)

the absolute closest would be a degu for some they are nicknamed "day rats"
aside from that I would say a cat or a sugar glider(my vet has his sugar gliders with him always)

but really nothing compairs


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

Foxes are the closest I can think of in terms of smarts, and how much fun rats are, but they are so much more work and money. It is funny watching your neighbors reaction as you walk by though . Maybe a Netherland dwarf or Holland lop rabbit? I have found them to be pretty social and active if you buy them from someone who cares about their personalities, but not like rats. My personal favorite rabbit breed is Harlequin, but they are just lazy little cuddlers.


----------



## IneptAphid (Dec 4, 2017)

I would think small parrots/parakeets would be most comparable to rats. They have the same mischievous curious nature, although they are much much longer lived..

Another would actually be Bearded Dragons-they can enjoy shoulder perching and cuddling like rats


----------



## desdisques (Apr 16, 2018)

All pets get sick, rats maybe more than some others but it is just a fact of owning any pet. Maybe working on your anxiety would be a better solution. (I'm just thinking you will probably have this anxiety with any pet you get. I'm a very anxious person also.)

*Sorry I didn't realize this was kind of an old topic when I replied!!*


----------



## Rivaini (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd say Degus or Ferrets. Ferrets are very intelligent. A little more play and little less cuddle. & Degus love affection.

Was wondering if anyone has experience with something slightly more exotic? Short tailed Opossums? I heard they're sort of like rats... only hardier and maybe less trainable but bond more like a sugar glider or hedgie.


----------



## Cast+Chrome (Jul 8, 2018)

Skunks (MAY BE ILLEGAL WHERE YOU ARE, MAKE SURE TO CHECK), or Ferrets! Chinchilla's too, but they're more work I would say. I've also heard some Hamsters, despite usually being more solitary, can be cuddlers if you get them young. They can also learn tricks. They need a lot of room though.


----------

